# pas de wifi sur mon itouch!!



## groubou (21 Juin 2008)

salut a tous! j'ai un enorme probleme sur mon itouch et pour l'instant personne arrive a m'aider.

en fait , je n'ai plus de wifi sur mon itouch, je ne capte plus aucun reseau, et l'onglet wifi est en gris presque trensparent, et je ne parvient pas a rentrer, kan je passe le doigt dessus il ne se passe rien.

je sais que ce n'est pas un probleme lié a ma conexion,car j'ai 2 ordi portable a la maison et j'arrive tres bien a me conecter, je vois mon reseau wifi et quasiment tous ceux de mes voisins

de toute facon, la je sui bloquée, l'onglet wifi indique " pas de wifi" donc je peux meme pas rentrer dedans .

en plus de ca, je pense que s'est lié, kan je branche mon i touch sur mon ordi, il ne se passe rien, i tunes ne le reconnait pas, donc je peux meme plus enregistrer des musiques ou autres. ca fait quelques mois que je l'ai, il a toujours marché tres bien, donc la je ne comprend rien.

si vous savez comment faire, il faut m'aider svp. Je precise que si je suis si desesperée c'est que je n'ai ni garantie, ni facture, ni touts ca, donc je peu pas l'emmener dans un SAV.

merci d'avance a tous ceux qui repondront a mon probleme, et eventuellement qui me trouveront une solution


----------



## tazounet (21 Juin 2008)

hello
 as tu accès à l'icône Réglages ?

j'ai eu ce genre de problème, plus d'acces au WIFI
dans Réglages, j'ai réinitialisé "Reseau"

et tout est redevenu normal

( voir sinon questions sur le site frenchiphone.fr
dans la rubrique ipodtouch)

tazou


----------



## groubou (22 Juin 2008)

tazounet a dit:


> hello
> as tu accès à l'icône Réglages ?
> 
> j'ai eu ce genre de problème, plus d'acces au WIFI
> ...


j'ai deja fait ca, j'ai tout reinitialisé, j'ai meme tout effacé , y'a plus rien sur mon itouch, mais bon ca marche pas kan meme, jepeu rentrer dans tout les onglets sauf dans celu idu wifi


----------



## JulienRkt (22 Juin 2008)

Salut,
As-tu essayé de le restaurer ? Si iTunes ne reconnait pas ton iTouch essaye cette manipulation (que j'ai moi meme essayé avec succès =):






 Laissez appuyer à la fois sur le bouton Home et le bouton d&#8217;allumage (celui tout en haut) 





 L&#8217;iPhone/iPod redémarre 





 Dès que le logo Apple apparaît, lâchez le bouton d&#8217;allumage, mais continuez d&#8217;appuyer sur le bouton Home 





 L&#8217;iPhone/iPod devrait enfin afficher une icône "Connect to iTunes". Branchez donc l&#8217;engin à l&#8217;ordinateur (de toutes façons, vous n&#8217;avez guère le choix...), iTunes devrait y reconnaître les siens et surtout, vous permettre de restaurer votre iPhone/iPod.

Voilà j'espère que ça va t'aider 
Aussinon bin SAV il doit être encore sous garantie...


----------



## groubou (25 Juin 2008)

merci pour vos reponses, bon alors,  itune reconnait ipod, j'ai essayé un tas de truc, jailbreak avec ziphone, tout s'est installer nikel, mais PROBLEME, mon ipod n'a toujours pas de wifi, je sais pas quoi faire, aider moi svp!!!


----------

